# Ma le autoreggenti



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Quando camminate non scendono?


----------



## ivanl (29 Novembre 2022)

Hanno delle strisce di silicone che (in teoria) le tengono su; quale sia l'efficacia effettiva, non saprei, lascio alle donne. Mia moglie non si è mai lamentata, ma non le usa con frequenza


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Assolutamente no...
Stanno su... perfettamente....


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Lo chiedo perché poco fa una mia collaboratrice se le stava tirando su qui di fianco a me.
Le ho chiesto e mi ha detto che dipende dalla qualità, alcune dove le metti restano, altre scendono.
O vengono strappate a morsi a seconda delle occasioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Le mie.

Saranno di ottima qualità...stanno su...
Ma hai visto il bordino???
Dove c è il silicone?
Se è bello altino... magari in pizzo...danno alla calza un aspetto ancora più accattivante...e soprattutto...fa in modo che la calza resti...appiccicata bene


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le mie.
> 
> Saranno di ottima qualità...stanno su...
> Ma hai visto il bordino???
> ...


Eh non è che potevo star lì troppo a concentrarmi sforzando la vista, qua le diottrie calano a vista d’occhio….


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh non è che potevo star lì troppo a concentrarmi sforzando la vista, qua le diottrie calano a vista d’occhio….



Male...dovevi....


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

A me a volte scendono anche i collant  non uso auto reggenti perché rischio che qui mi saltino addosso, l’ormone è ballerino


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le mie.
> 
> Saranno di ottima qualità...stanno su...
> Ma hai visto il bordino???
> ...


Io le indossavo appunto stamattina,  nere.  Sono di ottima qualità,  il bordo di pizzo è bello alto e hanno ben tre striscioline di silicone.  Stanno su benissimo,  pur avendo le gambe abbastanza magre non sono mai scese..
In effetti ora che ci penso sono pure molto sexy abbinate alla culotte sempre di pizzo nero.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io le indossavo appunto stamattina,  nere.  Sono di ottima qualità,  il bordo di pizzo è bello alto e hanno ben tre striscioline di silicone.  Stanno su benissimo,  pur avendo le gambe abbastanza magre non sono mai scese..
> In effetti ora che ci penso sono pure molto sexy abbinate alla culotte sempre di pizzo nero.


Sono come le mie allora!
Comodissime e sensuali...


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono come le mie allora!
> Comodissime e sensuali...


Si io le adoro!  Le indosso anche sotto i pantaloni stretti.. stamattina le indossavo sotto quelli di finta pelle.. 
Le prendo in un negozio di sanitaria o in farmacia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando camminate non scendono?


Si


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente no...
> Stanno su... perfettamente....


Sono l'unica rincoglionita a cui scivolano giù. 
Non posso assolutamente metterle per uscire


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono l'unica rincoglionita a cui scivolano giù.
> Non posso assolutamente metterle per uscire


Ma come mai ti scivolano? Ce l'hanno il bordo alto con le fascette siliconate?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ma come mai ti scivolano? C'è l'hanno il bordo alto con le fascette siliconate?


Si non stanno ferme


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Magari c'è una marca valida che io non ho ancora provato


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si


Si non scendono?



Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono l'unica rincoglionita a cui scivolano giù.
> Non posso assolutamente metterle per uscire


E mettile per entrare allora. 

Pensavo ad una striscia adesiva col velcro femmina incollata sulla gamba. Il velcro maschio incollato sulla calza. E così restano su. E si tolgono a strappo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si io le adoro!  Le indosso anche sotto i pantaloni stretti.. stamattina le indossavo sotto quelli di finta pelle..
> Le prendo in un negozio di sanitaria o in farmacia.


Ma con la gonna o i vestiti non hai freddo ad avere una parte di coscia scoperta?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Hanno delle strisce di silicone che (in teoria) le tengono su; quale sia l'efficacia effettiva, non saprei, lascio alle donne. Mia moglie non si è mai lamentata, ma non le usa con frequenza


anche con delle puntine potrebbero fissarle o dei piccoli tasselli....


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Si io le adoro!  Le indosso anche sotto i pantaloni stretti.. stamattina le indossavo sotto quelli di finta pelle..
> Le prendo in un negozio di sanitaria o in farmacia.


qua si va sul fetish…


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Si non scendono?


Si scendono


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma con la gonna o i vestiti non hai freddo ad avere una parte di coscia scoperta?


Son mica delle mezze seghe come te neh….


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma con la gonna o i vestiti non hai freddo ad avere una parte di coscia scoperta?


Si arieggia sotto


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E mettile per entrare allora.


Le metto in casa


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si scendono


Un po’ come i nostri gambaletti insomma che dopo quei 20/22 km a piedi in in ufficio un po’ scendono sul polpaccio.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si arieggia sotto


Io sono freddolosa di natura e non ho bisogno di arieggiare anzi mi serve il calore


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma con la gonna o i vestiti non hai freddo ad avere una parte di coscia scoperta?


Io abito in una città che non è proprio fredda eh.. 
Se non è freddo freddo.. non provo alcun fastidio.. altrimenti con le gonne passo ai collant. 
Con i pantaloni mai collant


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Un po’ come i nostri gambaletti insomma che dopo quei 20/22 km a piedi in in ufficio un po’ scendono sul polpaccio.


Avrò io problemi nel stare ferma e composta, non saprei


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Le metto in casa


Quando lo fa mia moglie poi la violento. Credo lo faccia apposta. Anzi ne sono convinto perché casualmente c’è anche quella strana congiunzione astrale dei figli assenti.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Avrò io problemi nel stare ferma e composta, non saprei


ti piace muoverti insomma…


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Son mica delle mezze seghe come te neh….


 che ci posso fare se sono freddolosa attento che ti metto in riga tra poco


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> qua si va sul fetish…


Un pantalone simil pelle è fetish?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> che ci posso fare se sono freddolosa attento che ti metto in riga tra poco


ma che freddolosa…va tenuto fresco li sotto!


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ti piace muoverti insomma…


Si non riesco molto a stare ferma


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Un pantalone simil pelle è fetish?


Il fetish è totalmente soggettivo.
Ho un collega ad esempio che fa indossare le Crocs alle sue donne durante l’amplesso.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io abito in una città che non è proprio fredda eh..
> Se non è freddo freddo.. non provo alcun fastidio.. altrimenti con le gonne passo ai collant.
> Con i pantaloni mai collant


Sei fortunata. Qui si gela e siccome indosso spesso gonne e vestiti preferisco anche io collant e anche stivali


----------



## oriente70 (29 Novembre 2022)

Io uso i fantasmini .


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si non riesco molto a stare ferma


Immaginavo…


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> ma che freddolosa…va tenuto fresco li sotto!


Sarò controcorrente ma va tenuto al caldo


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> anche con delle puntine potrebbero fissarle o dei piccoli tasselli....


Ma un bel reggicalze in pizzo a 6 ganci è più stabile. 
Sino gli slip che danno fastidio col reggicalze


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io uso i fantasmini .


Anche io


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Sei fortunata. Qui si gela e siccome indosso spesso gonne e vestiti preferisco anche io collant e anche stivali


Poco fa 15 gradi.. e sole pieno..  su da voi non potrei farlo.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Poco fa 15 gradi.. e sole pieno..  su da voi non potrei farlo.


Ecco brava mi capisci


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Un pantalone simil pelle è fetish?


se poi è attillato no è super , solo spero sia felpato perchè  è freddo  , ma hai detto che metti le calze autoreggenti


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma un bel reggicalze in pizzo a 6 ganci è più stabile.
> Sino gli slip che danno fastidio col reggicalze


Parliamo di reggicalze. I laccetti si agganciano alla guepierre con delle clip immagino. In mezzo però resta la mutanda che immagino non possa essere sottoascellare, se no sormonta tutto l’ambaradan del reggicalze, giusto?


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Si arieggia sotto


Deve circolare aria ... mantiene giovani!


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se poi è attillato no è super , solo spero sia felpato perchè  è freddo  , ma hai detto che metti le calze autoreggenti


Olo tieni a freno il boa….


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Olo tieni a freno il boa….


sempre ma se lo stuzzicano può reagire


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parliamo di reggicalze. I laccetti si agganciano alla guepierre con delle clip immagino. In mezzo però resta la mutanda che immagino non possa essere sottoascellare, se no sormonta tutto l’ambaradan del reggicalze, giusto?


In genere sono coordinate.  Vatti a vedere i completini di Agent Provocateur


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parliamo di reggicalze. I laccetti si agganciano alla guepierre con delle clip immagino. In mezzo però resta la mutanda che immagino non possa essere sottoascellare, se no sormonta tutto l’ambaradan del reggicalze, giusto?


quelli si usavano ai miei tempi  , bella moda  e bel vedere


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> In genere sono coordinate.  Vatti a vedere i completini di Agent Provocateur


Potrei anche guardare Victoria Secret che ce l’ho qui a fianco, ma io voglio sapere da voi…femmine della porta accanto…non del negozio accanto!


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parliamo di reggicalze. I laccetti si agganciano alla guepierre con delle clip immagino. In mezzo però resta la mutanda che immagino non possa essere sottoascellare, se no sormonta tutto l’ambaradan del reggicalze, giusto?


La mutanda ascellare smonta tutto anche senza reggicalze


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> quelli si usavano ai miei tempi  , bella moda  e bel vedere


Tempo fa una mi disse:

Pinco ci ho messo due ore a prepararmi per te e manco te ne sei accorto.
Piu che altro mi chiedo quale maschio etero e vivo riesca a mantenersi lucido e capace di intendere per più di quei 20 secondi in quei momenti.
Boh.


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> La mutanda ascellare smonta tutto anche senza reggicalze


Non tiene abbastanza caldo per voi freddolose?


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrei anche guardare Victoria Secret che ce l’ho qui a fianco, ma io voglio sapere da voi…femmine della porta accanto…non del negozio accanto!


Dammi retta a me .. vai a vedere, così hai l'esempio.. è superiore al marchi che hai citato.. anche i costi però


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrei anche guardare Victoria Secret che ce l’ho qui a fianco, ma io voglio sapere da voi…femmine della porta accanto…non del negozio accanto!


Bello l’intimo di victoria secret


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Potrei anche guardare Victoria Secret che ce l’ho qui a fianco, ma io voglio sapere da voi…femmine della porta accanto…non del negozio accanto!


se vedi ora con questo freddo come vanno in giro le donne tutte coperte da capo a piedi  , solo la parte di sotto è celata .
Ricordo mio figlio di ritorno dalla Tunisia ospite in una casa di amici , vide la lingerie appesa in una stanza e immagina che pizzi e sgambature  , questo per dire che sotto è celato  non è come l'estate che s'immagina come vanno in giro , specie  i tanga quando si chinano  si nota il filo , come lo chiamiamo tra amici interdentale


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non tiene abbastanza caldo per voi freddolose?


Non uso mutande ascellari dette anche della nonna anche se sono freddolosa 🫢


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Dammi retta a me .. vai a vedere, così hai l'esempio.. è superiore al marchi che hai citato.. anche i costi però


tanto li comprano i artri.


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Bello l’intimo di victoria secret


Regina vai a farti un giretto su Agent pure te..


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> se vedi ora con questo freddo come vanno in giro le donne tutte coperte da capo a piedi  , solo la parte di sotto è celata .
> Ricordo mio figlio di ritorno dalla Tunisia ospite in una casa di amici , vide la lingerie appesa in una stanza e immagina che pizzi e sgambature  , questo per dire che sotto è celato  non è come l'estate che s'immagina come vanno in giro , specie  i tanga quando si chinano  si nota il filo , come lo chiamiamo tra amici interdentale


O quando stanno in scooter, con la coscia abbronzata e semi scoperta…


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Regina vai a farti un giretto su Agent pure te..


Ok faccio la lista dei regali di Natale


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> O quando stanno in scooter, con la coscia abbronzata e semi scoperta…


e quei vestitini impalpabili corti , che si muovono  come le anche   ,  viva l'estate  e viva la foca


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> e quei vestitini impalpabili corti , che si muovono  come le anche   ,  viva l'estate  e viva la foca


E quando siamo con le nostre mogli dobbiamo pure evitare che ci coli la bava….


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Ginevra65 @Reginatriste72


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> View attachment 10700


Sono donne?
Chiedo per un amico….


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> View attachment 10700
> @Ginevra65 @Reginatriste72


ecco vedi ci fanno anche lo sconto  ma tanto è da trovare l'involucro o corpo adatto


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E quando siamo con le nostre mogli dobbiamo pure evitare che ci coli la bava….


io butto sempre l'occhio  senza farmi accorgere ma se anche fosse  non mi direbbe niente perchè l'ho sempre fatto


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> ecco vedi ci fanno anche lo sconto  ma tanto è da trovare l'involucro o corpo adatto


Olo prima di gioire aspetta a vedere  i prezzi che hanno..  


Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sono donne?
> Chiedo per un amico….


Si .. in genere se guardi non sono nemmeno rifatte.. sono donne naturali..


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Olo prima di gioire aspetta a vedere  i prezzi che hanno..
> 
> Si .. in genere se guardi non sono nemmeno rifatte.. sono donne naturali..


Dovrei sentire….


----------



## CIRCE74 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sono l'unica rincoglionita a cui scivolano giù.
> Non posso assolutamente metterle per uscire


Eccomi!!!....me le trovo sempre sopra il ginocchio ....se le metto con il reggicalze


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Olo prima di gioire aspetta a vedere  i prezzi che hanno..
> 
> 
> e dai per quella cosa vale sempre la pena e li che l'uomo rimane fregato


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> View attachment 10700
> @Ginevra65 @Reginatriste72


Il link del sito grazie


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dovrei sentire….


E vai...vai.. può essere che poi ti fanno lo sconto..


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dovrei sentire….


o palpare è meglio


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> E vai...vai.. può essere che poi ti fanno lo sconto..


Magari ci vado con Olo e ci fanno lo sconto comitive…


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Il link del sito grazie


https://www.agentprovocateur.com/eu...ejf7MZlY6l7An3wit5X0XgtgJJ_k65HYaAhmZEALw_wcB


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

CIRCE74 ha detto:


> Eccomi!!!....me le trovo sempre sopra il ginocchio ....se le metto con il reggicalze


Ho trovato la soluzione.
Le bretelle!
Le bretelle per autoreggenti!


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari ci vado con Olo e ci fanno lo sconto comitive…


nella foto c'è già il trenta per cento ma che la vuoi , pardon le vuoi gratis?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> nella foto c'è già il trenta per cento ma che la vuoi , pardon le vuoi gratis?


Oh c’è la crisi neh! Io non sono mica dipendente dell’INPS come te!


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ho trovato la soluzione.
> Le bretelle!
> Le bretelle per autoreggenti!


Non ti vorrei contraddire ma sul sito ci sono già .. non ti sei inventato niente. 

@ologramma  guarda bene i prezzi !!


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non ti vorrei contraddire ma sul sito ci sono già .. non ti sei inventato niente.
> 
> @ologramma  guarda bene i prezzi !!


dimmeli te , si aggirano sui duecento euro o meno ?


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Non ti vorrei contraddire ma sul sito ci sono già .. non ti sei inventato niente.
> 
> @ologramma  guarda bene i prezzi !!


Nemmeno l’ho aperto il sito.


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> dimmeli te , si aggirano sui duecento euro o meno ?


Molto sopra..


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

ho visto vanno da cento in poi  , non li vendono riciclati o copiati dai cinesi?
Un mio Aramco ricordo per la sua amante  gli portava tre tanga del valore di un euro  e  gliela dava sempre , poi lo ha intortato fino a mangiarli tutta la pensione che non era poi male


----------



## ologramma (29 Novembre 2022)

Prendo questo tutto interro per 85 euretti chissà se mi danno anchel ei ?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> https://www.agentprovocateur.com/eu...ejf7MZlY6l7An3wit5X0XgtgJJ_k65HYaAhmZEALw_wcB


Carini ma un po’ costosi… e a me pareva di spendere tanto in completini intimi


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Io uso i fantasmini .





Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Anche io


stavate andando così bene e poi mi tirate fuori i fantasmini


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Carini ma un po’ costosi… e a me pareva di spendere tanto in completini intimi


@Reginatriste72 Si sono molto molto costosi.. quasi mai alla portata.. Io una volta ho preso un completino di questa marca su Zalando Privè, era molto bello tutto ricamato con fiorellini.. ma era scontato di oltre il 60% .. era un saldo di fine collezione


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> https://www.agentprovocateur.com/eu...ejf7MZlY6l7An3wit5X0XgtgJJ_k65HYaAhmZEALw_wcB


non lo conoscevo. grazie!
Ora so dove spendere la 13esima e 14esima
e la pensione di nonna


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> stavate andando così bene e poi mi tirate fuori i fantasmini


Io li uso solo in palestra


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io li uso solo in palestra


troppo tardi
Ormai ti associo mentalmente più alla Pompea che a Agent Provocateur


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> troppo tardi
> Ormai ti associo mentalmente più alla Pompea che a Agent Provocateur


Me ne farò una ragione 
Agent provocateur un po’ troppo costoso per le mie tasche, meglio victoria secret


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Me ne farò una ragione
> Agent provocateur un po’ troppo costoso per le mie tasche, meglio victoria secret


Come ti ho già scritto sopra, si devono comprare a saldo ed in certi siti .. non sono cose che si possono comprare a prezzo pieno.. poi non è che ci si riempie l'armadio di sta roba eh..


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Me ne farò una ragione
> Agent provocateur un po’ troppo costoso per le mie tasche, meglio victoria secret


intendi questo??


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> intendi questo??
> 
> View attachment 10702


Ma no 
Non so mettere le foto


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Ma no
> Non so mettere le foto


ahhhh...ho capito.....non è quello che ho postato io
Tu devi essere della vecchia scuola dove il nero non si batte.
E fai bene eh...non passa mai di moda.

Allora è sicuramente questo:


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ahhhh...ho capito.....non è quello che ho postato io
> Tu devi essere della vecchia scuola dove il nero non si batte.
> E fai bene eh...non passa mai di moda.
> 
> ...


Non ci siamo… il colore può andare bene ma non il resto 
Ma io da victoria secret mica compro le calze, ma solo l’intimo.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

5 pagine a parlare di autoreggenti?


----------



## Ulisse (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Non ci siamo… il colore può andare bene ma non il resto
> Ma io da victoria secret mica compro le calze, ma solo l’intimo.


ti  consiglio questo intimo.
Con i fantasmini è la morte sua...
frai un figurone


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> 5 pagine a parlare di autoreggenti?


Yessss!   E leggile tutte mi raccomando..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Le mie sono così...
E stanno su...

...ma più pesanti...e senza i pallini...ma il bordo è quello...che fa la differenza...
Restano su anche se salto!


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...ma più pesanti...e senza i pallini...ma il bordo è quello...che fa la differenza...
> Restano su anche se salto!


Forse forse il problema sono i den, più sottile la calza più difficile è farla restare su. 
Io massimo indosso i 15


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Forse forse il problema sono i den, più sottile la calza più difficile è farla restare su.
> Io massimo indosso i 15


Noooo...io almeno 30...
Da sempre...
Se sono sottili...le rompo in 3 secondi


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Parliamo di reggicalze. I laccetti si agganciano alla guepierre con delle clip immagino. In mezzo però resta la mutanda che immagino non possa essere sottoascellare, se no sormonta tutto l’ambaradan del reggicalze, giusto?


cervin-store.com
https://www.cervin-store.com › ...
Cervin Paris
Qui puoi trovare ampio suggerimento.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo...io almeno 30...
> Da sempre...
> Se sono sottili...le rompo in 3 secondi


Però una calza sottile fa la gamba bella


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Però una calza sottile fa la gamba bella


E lo so ..
Ma io sono una bestia...
Le romperei in un nano secondo...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E lo so ..
> Ma io sono una bestia...
> Le romperei in un nano secondo...


Mi fai ridere quando rispondi seriamente


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi fai ridere quando rispondi seriamente


Io sono sempre...seria


----------



## Angie17 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ...ma più pesanti...e senza i pallini...ma il bordo è quello...che fa la differenza...
> Restano su anche se salto!


Esatto.  Il bordo è uguale alle mie. Io porto almeno 40 o anche 70 se fa freddo.


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Yessss!   E leggile tutte mi raccomando..


Per carità  ho già saltato


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Per carità  ho già saltato


Sei più inteteressata della calzamaglia o ai calzettoni?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ti  consiglio questo intimo.
> Con i fantasmini è la morte sua...
> frai un figurone
> View attachment 10704



Senza offesa ma non posso accettare questo consiglio… non sono il tipo di mutandine che indosso, preferisco perizoma e brasiliane in pizzo


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cervin-store.com
> https://www.cervin-store.com › ...
> Cervin Paris
> Qui puoi trovare ampio suggerimento.


Eh ma non puoi spiegarmelo te? Se avessi voluto siti avrei aperto siti. Dai Gine argomenta un po’ anche tu!


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le mie sono così...
> E stanno su...View attachment 10706
> 
> ...ma più pesanti...e senza i pallini...ma il bordo è quello...che fa la differenza...
> Restano su anche se salto!


Sono troppo chiuse.
Le gambe intendo.


----------



## oriente70 (29 Novembre 2022)

Con le infradito 


Ulisse ha detto:


> stavate andando così bene e poi mi tirate fuori i fantasmini


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> 5 pagine a parlare di autoreggenti?


E diventeranno anche di più. Non ti scoccera’ mica?


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Le mie sono così...
> E stanno su...View attachment 10706
> 
> ...ma più pesanti...e senza i pallini...ma il bordo è quello...che fa la differenza...
> Restano su anche se salto!


Ma con la minigonna si vede il pizzo


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sei più inteteressata della calzamaglia o ai calzettoni?


Nessuno dei due… io metto i calzini fini


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

QUOTE="oriente70, post: 2185415, member: 5523"]
Con le infradito 
[/QUOTE]
Io farei un volo con infradito e fantasmini … speriamo qualcuno mi tiri su


----------



## omicron (29 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E diventeranno anche di più. Non ti scoccera’ mica?


No no che vuoi che me ne freghi?


----------



## oriente70 (29 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Con le infradito


Prova con queste . Sicuro sono comode anche con i calzettoni


----------



## Reginatriste72 (29 Novembre 2022)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Prova con queste . Sicuro sono comode anche con i calzettoni


Terribili  però sicure


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> No no che vuoi che me ne freghi?


Meno male, già temevo una qualche rappresaglia per far chiudere il post.


----------



## Lara3 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Quando camminate non scendono?


No. Le uso spesso. Oltre ad essere carine, c’è il vantaggio che se si rompe una, l’altra la puoi usare ancora. Basta comprarne più paia uguali.
Ma voi maschi cosa preferite : auto reggenti ou reggicalze ?
Io uso entrambe per lo stesso motivo.


----------



## Nono (30 Novembre 2022)

Basta depilarmi bene la coscia e non mi scivolano.

Io le trovo sexyyyy


----------



## ologramma (30 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Le uso spesso. Oltre ad essere carine, c’è il vantaggio che se si rompe una, l’altra la puoi usare ancora. Basta comprarne più paia uguali.
> Ma voi maschi cosa preferite : auto reggenti ou reggicalze ?
> Io uso entrambe per lo stesso motivo.


tutto quello che fa sexy una donna a me piace  , anche il modo di camminare , di porsi ,di sorridere o anche parlare , quindi a me me piace tutto so de bocca buona


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Le uso spesso. Oltre ad essere carine, c’è il vantaggio che se si rompe una, l’altra la puoi usare ancora. Basta comprarne più paia uguali.
> Ma voi maschi cosa preferite : auto reggenti ou reggicalze ?
> Io uso entrambe per lo stesso motivo.


Io metto i gambaletti in filo di scozia. Che sono autoreggenti comunque, ma fin sotto al ginocchio. Non so gli altri cosa preferiscono.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Basta depilarmi bene la coscia e non mi scivolano.
> Io le trovo sexyyyy


le incolli con l’uhu stick?


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Meno male, già temevo una qualche rappresaglia per far chiudere il post.


rappresaglie io?


----------



## ologramma (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io metto i gambaletti in filo di scozia. Che sono autoreggenti comunque, ma fin sotto al ginocchio. Non so gli altri cosa preferiscono.


d'inverno le calze o caldo cotone o di lana sempre sotto al ginocchio


----------



## Angie17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io metto i gambaletti in filo di scozia. Che sono autoreggenti comunque, ma fin sotto al ginocchio. Non so gli altri cosa preferiscono.





ologramma ha detto:


> d'inverno le calze o caldo cotone o di lana sempre sotto al ginocchio


Esistono i reggicalze anche per i gambaletti degli uomini.  Sono orribili!


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Esistono i reggicalze anche per i gambaletti degli uomini.  Sono orribili!


Me li ricordo, li usava mio padre negli anni 70/80


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Me li ricordo, li usava mio padre negli anni 70/80


Anche Umberto Smaila a Colpo Grosso.


----------



## Ulisse (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Esistono i reggicalze anche per i gambaletti degli uomini.  Sono orribili!


orribili ma la loro nicchia di mercato fra le donne sicuramente esiste
senza rifletterci più di tanto, credo piacciono alle donne che amano usare i fantasmini....

@Reginatriste72 @oriente70


----------



## ologramma (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Esistono i reggicalze anche per i gambaletti degli uomini.  Sono orribili!


Mi sanno da schick e da gay


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> orribili ma la loro nicchia di mercato fra le donne sicuramente esiste
> senza rifletterci più di tanto, credo piacciono alle donne che amano usare i fantasmini....
> 
> @Reginatriste72 @oriente70


Ma io non amo usare i fantasmini li uso solo in palestra… anche perché spesso indosso le gonne e con i fantasmini anche no


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No. Le uso spesso. Oltre ad essere carine, c’è il vantaggio che se si rompe una, l’altra la puoi usare ancora. Basta comprarne più paia uguali.
> Ma voi maschi cosa preferite : auto reggenti ou reggicalze ?
> Io uso entrambe per lo stesso motivo.


'mazza se guardate i particolari.
Io preferisco roba che si sfila veloce.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> 'mazza se guardate i particolari.
> Io preferisco roba che si sfila veloce.


 Con le auto reggenti non hai bisogno di sfilare eh


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Con le auto reggenti non hai bisogno di sfilare eh


Parlo di qualsiasi indumento.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo di qualsiasi indumento.


Cerniere e via


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Parlo di qualsiasi indumento.


Io adoro le cose complicate


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

Ma con il freddo di questi giorni, pure in casa, chi ha voglia di pensare alle calze velate?
Una tuta di pile!


----------



## oriente70 (30 Novembre 2022)

Ulisse ha detto:


> orribili ma la loro nicchia di mercato fra le donne sicuramente esiste
> senza rifletterci più di tanto, credo piacciono alle donne che amano usare i fantasmini....
> 
> @Reginatriste72 @oriente70


Poi c'è chi segue la moda


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con il freddo di questi giorni, pure in casa, chi ha voglia di pensare alle calze velate?
> Una tuta di pile!


Ma va.....
Se sei ben coperta puoi stare tranquillamente fuori con le autoreggenti...
In casa col.pile ...va bene...ma fuori...non si può vedere


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma con il freddo di questi giorni, pure in casa, chi ha voglia di pensare alle calze velate?
> Una tuta di pile!


Mi sono venute in mente le Burlington.
Ho scoperto che esistono anche in versione sintetica.
Mah. A 18 euro se le tengono.




__





						Sto caricando...
					





					www.burlington.de


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma va.....
> Se sei ben coperta puoi stare tranquillamente fuori con le autoreggenti...
> In casa col.pile ...va bene...ma fuori...non si può vedere


Per queste cose ho già dato.
Cose del tutto inutili. O piaci pure con il pile o non piaci nemmeno con le autoreggenti.
E poi non è che gli uomini ci fanno un piacere a scoparci.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ma va.....
> Se sei ben coperta puoi stare tranquillamente fuori con le autoreggenti...
> In casa col.pile ...va bene...ma fuori...non si può vedere


Esatto basta coprirsi bene bene… io in questo sono bravissima, mi vesto a cipolla  non potrei mai venire al lavoro in pile, licenziamento assicurato!


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Mi sono venute in mente le Burlington.
> Ho scoperto che esistono anche in versione sintetica.
> Mah. A 18 euro se le tengono.
> 
> ...


Sintetiche?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per queste cose ho già dato.
> Cose del tutto inutili. O piaci pure con il pile o non piaci nemmeno con le autoreggenti.
> E poi non è che gli uomini ci fanno un piacere a scoparci.


Io mi vesto...per me...
Non per piacere ...
Devo piacermi io...
Anche perché a volte sembro una scappata dal centro sociale...ma se me la sento di uscire così ci esco...
Poi il giorno dopo sono in vestitino e autoreggenti...


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sintetiche?


Non le prenderei mai.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Esatto basta coprirsi bene bene… io in questo sono bravissima, mi vesto a cipolla  non potrei mai venire al lavoro in pile, licenziamento assicurato!


Da me puoi venire col pile...col pigiama...o con il vestito più figo che hai...

C è di tutto...


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io mi vesto...per me...
> Non per piacere ...
> Devo piacermi io...
> Anche perché a volte sembro una scappata dal centro sociale...ma se me la sento di uscire così ci esco...
> Poi il giorno dopo sono in vestitino e autoreggenti...


Anche io mi vesto principalmente per me, mi piace essere sempre in ordine.


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Da me puoi venire col pile...col pigiama...o con il vestito più figo che hai...
> 
> C è di tutto...


Qui no sono tutti in ghingheri


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Io sono in jeans tutto l’anno


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Io sono in jeans tutto l’anno


Pure io


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qui no sono tutti in ghingheri


che posto di merda, mi spiace


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Pure io


Ogni tanto mi vesto anche da donna eh… ma mediamente jeans e maglietta, d’inverno golfino
La gonna in ufficio mai…


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Qui no sono tutti in ghingheri


O cielo...io fortunatamente ho quasi sempre lavorato in contesti informali...
Solo all inizio...in uno studio di commercialisti...
Organizzavano anche corsi...
Ero praticamente obbligata ad essere sempre vestita stra bene...
2 palle quadrate


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi vesto anche da donna eh… ma mediamente jeans e maglietta, d’inverno golfino
> La gonna in ufficio mai…


Io penso di aver messo l'ultima volta una cravatta ed una giacca al mio matrimonio


----------



## Reginatriste72 (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Ogni tanto mi vesto anche da donna eh… ma mediamente jeans e maglietta, d’inverno golfino
> La gonna in ufficio mai…


Io metto raramente i jeans in ufficio


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Io penso di aver messo l'ultima volta una cravatta ed una giacca al mio matrimonio


Neanche ai matrimoni degli altri?


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Reginatriste72 ha detto:


> Io metto raramente i jeans in ufficio


Io sempre, per fortuna ho sempre lavorato in uffici dove non era richiesto un abbigliamento formale


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Neanche ai matrimoni degli altri?


Degli amici sono stato l'ultimo  dei non amici non me ne fregava nulla, per cui no. Ogni tanto mia moglie ci ha provato alle feste, Natale, Capodanno, ma ormai ha deisistito


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> Degli amici sono stato l'ultimo  dei non amici non me ne fregava nulla, per cui no. Ogni tanto mia moglie ci ha provato alle feste, Natale, Capodanno, ma ormai ha deisistito


E, quindi, che indossi normalmente?


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> E, quindi, che indossi normalmente?


jeans o simili, camicia e maglione d'inverno; jeans leggeri e t-shirt d'estate. Non metto i pantaloni corti solo perchè l'estate vado in moto


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> jeans o simili, camicia e maglione d'inverno; jeans leggeri e t-shirt d'estate. Non metto i pantaloni corti solo perchè l'estate vado in moto


Come tutti, o quasi.
Io al momento non ho jeans, vado di Chino o pantaloni di velluto, comunque pantaloni sportivi.


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Come tutti, o quasi.
> Io al momento non ho jeans, vado di Chino o pantaloni di velluto, comunque pantaloni sportivi.


i pantaloni li cambio dopo anni, quando mi sono venuti a noia, non li consumo mai...esco, vado al negozio, i primi che mi piacciono li provo e li prendo; tutto nel minor tempo possibile, non mi preoccupo  se siano di moda o marca, frega zero


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> i pantaloni li cambio dopo anni, quando mi sono venuti a noia, non li consumo mai...esco, vado al negozio, i primi che mi piacciono li provo e li prendo; tutto nel minor tempo possibile, non mi preoccupo  se siano di moda o marca, frega zero


A proposito di pantaloni.
Sto faticando e non poco a trovare pantaloni di fresco lana non abbinati a giacche. Sembra che o ti fai il vestito o ti vesti sportivo.


----------



## ivanl (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di pantaloni.
> Sto faticando e non poco a trovare pantaloni di fresco lana non abbinati a giacche. Sembra che o ti fai il vestito o ti vesti sportivo.


Non saprei, la lana mi dà fastidio e non la uso nemmeno d'inverno


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di pantaloni.
> Sto faticando e non poco a trovare pantaloni di fresco lana non abbinati a giacche. Sembra che o ti fai il vestito o ti vesti sportivo.


ma guarda online


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ma guarda online


I vestiti li devo provare, soprattutto io che ho tre gambe.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I vestiti li devo provare, soprattutto io che ho tre gambe.


va da una sarta


----------



## Angie17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di pantaloni.
> Sto faticando e non poco a trovare pantaloni di fresco lana non abbinati a giacche. Sembra che o ti fai il vestito o ti vesti sportivo.


Pellizzari
Uno sta ad Orio , l'altro non ricordo bene ma è cmq da quelle parti.
Tra l'altro ha i negozi al nord  molto ben forniti in genere.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> va da una sarta


Eh si…mi sa anche a me…


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Pellizzari
> Uno sta ad Orio , l'altro non ricordo bene ma è cmq da quelle parti.
> Tra l'altro ha i negozi al nord  molto ben forniti in genere.


E l’altro sta al Globo di Busnago.
Vende robbba molto bella e molto moderna.
Il pantalone elegante in fresco lana blu o grigio c’è se abbinato al vestito.


----------



## omicron (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Eh si…mi sa anche a me…


così te li fa su misura a tutte le gambe


----------



## Angie17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E l’altro sta al Globo di Busnago.
> Vende robbba molto bella e molto moderna.
> Il pantalone elegante in fresco lana blu o grigio c’è se abbinato al vestito.


Io ricordo che lo scorso anno li prese mio marito grigi da abbinare alla giacca blu.. li abbiamo trovati li.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Io ricordo che lo scorso anno li prese mio marito grigi da abbinare alla giacca blu.. li abbiamo trovati li.


E ci andrò allora.


----------



## danny (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> A proposito di pantaloni.
> Sto faticando e non poco a trovare pantaloni di fresco lana non abbinati a giacche. Sembra che o ti fai il vestito o ti vesti sportivo.


Molti negozi hanno chiuso, restano i marchi, che ti vendono (inutilmente) abbinato o di qualità andante.
Un tempo c'era Boggi, ora non è più che un marchio pure lui.
Ricordo un negozio col fresco lana separato a Melegnano.
Uno in via Marco d'Agrate a Milano.
In effetti i pantaloni devono essere acquistabili separati, si consumano prima.


----------



## Angie17 (30 Novembre 2022)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E ci andrò allora.


Ovviamente altro luogo.  
Hanno anche i  vestiti di Hugo Boss che son fighi..


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

Angie17 ha detto:


> Ovviamente altro luogo.
> Hanno anche i  vestiti di Hugo Boss che son fighi..


Troppo fighi per me….


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2022)

danny ha detto:


> Molti negozi hanno chiuso, restano i marchi, che ti vendono (inutilmente) abbinato o di qualità andante.
> Un tempo c'era Boggi, ora non è più che un marchio pure lui.
> Ricordo un negozio col fresco lana separato a Melegnano.
> Uno in via Marco d'Agrate a Milano.
> In effetti i pantaloni devono essere acquistabili separati, si consumano prima.


In Corso Genova ho visto che c’è un negozio che si chiama Pantaman, ma l’ho visto di Domenica ed ovviamente era chiuso. Vende solo pantaloni. Magari telefono.


----------

